# Shop Assistant of your dreams



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

"We will continue banning topics until you all act like adults" )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, she said she was 18. Does that qualify?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

All in good fun, nothing naughty!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DIY, is the beer in the back pouch?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Beer isn't allowed in the shop, until the power tools are put away!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

At this rate we'll be at 23,737 posts in no time. Handplanes, shmandplanes…

Dan, I don't see a toolbelt. Let's keep it clean for the kids…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DITTO!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't anything under the bikini … she carries her hammer on the hip string.

It is also getting close to Christmas and I like the snow flake theme.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't believe there's been over 200 views but only 3 contributions. Either you guys don't like girls or you're very devoted to your wife or girlfriend. That's ok. If your wife or significant other is your favorite assistant then take a pic of her in a bikini and post it. Also, please don't feel restricted to women. If the assistant of your dreams is a guy (like Norm) then go ahead and post it. I think a lot of guys would like Norm as their assistant…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Where's the luv for AL???


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just using Norm as an example. Al would be a very fine choice.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

pierce, have you been licking toads again??(g)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Now we know why NYW closed up shop. Norm went to Amsterdam for an operation!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I updated my thread because I thought an assistant should be more focused on helping us stay safe than anything else. With that said maybe I will ask my assistant to remove the beer can toolbelt.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DaN,
You need to resize the DIYDOLLY, as she is half A$$ed.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My kind of assistant.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Does not get any better than this.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Dirt Devil logo


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Is that Stumpy's new helper?
Bill


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

What about this guy…
not afraid to go above and beyond the call of duty. That's what you need from an assistant.








Besides, If I had a hot chick in my workshop, she'd soon get fed up of being asked to pick (strategically placed) things up from the floor.

Full story here.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2240623/Labourer-goes-extraordinary-lengths-fix-broken-pipe.html


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Must provide equal time…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Close your eyes…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Dream big DKV, dream big…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a NY socialite. Someone needs to give her plastic surgeon a sharper knife or take his bandsaw away from him…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Occams razor bag.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Now this guy has talent ! I'd like to have this on the fender of my 49 ford.










No seat belts required.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Georgia Peach


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

egg head


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Florida blond…










California blond…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Mary Ann Bevans, most likely suffered from acromegaly (a syndrome characterised by 'bulging' of body parts, most noticeably the face). She was born Mary Ann Webster in London, England in 1874 as one of eight children. She was employed as a nurse and began to display characteristics of acromegaly shortly after her marriage in 1903.

Following the passing of her husband in 1914, found herself solely financially responsible for her four children. In an attempt to make some money, she entered and subsequently won an 'Ugly Woman' contest.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

